# Over protecting watch dog



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We have an unbelievable 2 year old male intact V. He is perfect. We recently added a human baby to the pack and he has been terrific. Our only issue is Bryce's constant desire to lick, but working through that. 

What i'm writing about is this new found protective issue he has. We live in a condo with 3 other units, and ever since my wife was 8 months or so pregnant, Bryce barks when people go up and down or are in the driveway. never did this before. I'm not sure if it is him getting older or the new baby. 

We can quickly get him to stop barking generally, and he isn't that menacing, he barks but the second he sees the person the wiggle-butts takes over.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition, and that Bryce has taken it so well!

We live in a similar situation (townhouses) and Watson also barks when he hears or sees people near the door. This bothers my husband to no end, however I quite like that he is vocal and letting us know. It only lasts about 20 seconds max, and I say something like "thank you - I'm here and can take care of it" in a calm voice and he settles. 

I don't see anything wrong with what Bryce is doing. Vizslas should have a well developed protective instinct. It sounds to me like everything is under control - he's doing his job, and you're doing yours by assuring him everything is fine.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

In their genes. They were a true royal guard dog once upon a time.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most are more watch dog, than guard dog.
I think they make very good watch dogs, as it doesn't take much to draw their attention. Sight, sound, or smell its hard to sneak something past them.

A little story that my son would rather me not tell.
Him and couple of friends built a fire in our fire pit on one weekend, with our permission. After we were asleep he decided to invite a couple more friends. The dogs were crated for the night and never barked, until one of the extra friends came inside to use the restroom. It was the alert, you don't belong here bark. The dogs were praised, and my son had a few privileges cut back.


----------

